# Paul Simon scammer, scamming swap sellers



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Just got an email from a Paul Simon at a yahoo address. The same shipping scam from the UK as Jerry Thomas. He writes stuff about God and Jesus is Lord in his signoff/signature. DO NOT SELL!!! If you have any questions, email me or contact the site admin.
let it snow!!!
elija


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Does he have diamonds on the sole of his shoes?


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Jeez - you'd think he had made enough money from his music over the years where he wouldn't have to resort to this kind of shit. Maybe Edie is really high maintainance and he needs the money.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I got an email from him too. Pretty ridiculous - was planning to bait him some next week just because of the "Jesus is Lord" crap in his signature. His AGENT will deal with me for a $50 oarshaft I'm trying to sell....


----------

